

‘The Fractalist,’ Benoit B. Mandelbrot’s Math Memoir - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/31/books/the-fractalist-benoit-b-mandelbrots-math-memoir.html

======
metabrew
Not a lot of people know this, but the "B" in Benoit B. Mandelbrot's name
stands for "Benoit B. Mandelbrot".

~~~
jrockway
What does the B in Benoit Benoit B. Mandelbrot Mandelbrot stand for?

~~~
AndrewDucker
Yes.

------
stiff
Can anyone recommend other interesting biographies of mathematicians? I
personally enjoyed this biography of Alfred Tarski
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_Tarski>):

[http://www.amazon.com/Alfred-Tarski-Cambridge-Concise-
Histor...](http://www.amazon.com/Alfred-Tarski-Cambridge-Concise-
Histories/dp/052171401X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1351711480&sr=8-3&keywords=tarski)

~~~
kryptiskt
I liked Ulam's Adventures of a Mathematician.

William Poundstone's Prisoner's Dilemma is only partly a biography of von
Neumann, still a good book. Gian-Carlo Rota's Indiscrete Thoughts is a mash of
bits and pieces, largely about mathematical culture and personalities. I
thought it was an interesting read.

What I would really like would be a serious tome on Claude Shannon, he plays a
bit part in many, many books, but nobody seem to have written specifically
about him and his work.

~~~
cafard
Agreed on Ulam. Also, there are many capsule biographies in William Dunham's
"Journey Through Genius".

